# CCA middle coast trout



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Seen today were there was a 9lb 13oz trout caught on the middle coast. Anyone have a story about it or any pics or know who caught it?


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

That's a healthy one

Gonna be tough to beat


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, That's a huge trout!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Kevin caught it. Guy can catch nice fish. I haven't seen the pic yet, but I'll try to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I went to high school with Kevin... I have other pics with him holding it but I am not sure if he would want me posting pics of him. So, here are some pics of the fish.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

That's not small.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

There's a good one to add to the discussion of length vs weight. That's basically a 30" fish, with almost a 10 lb. weight. Huge fish. Heavy for the length.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! That's a pig.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that didn't take long to set the bar for this year in the mid coast .....I had not entered yet.....may not now.
Going to take a monster to beat it

Very nice fish.....congrats to the leader.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> Well that didn't take long to set the bar for this year in the mid coast .....I had not entered yet.....may not now.
> Going to take a monster to beat it
> 
> Very nice fish.....congrats to the leader.


Can't win if you don't play!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

what a beast. the last time a trout that big won was a 10lb'er from 2004.

smack needs to get with CCA to send out an email to all members, unless your midcoast trout weighs more than 10lbs, you'd be better off having a fish fry.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

What bay system did that pig come from?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

SSST said:


> What bay system did that pig come from?


 Southern end of mid-coast.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> Southern end of mid-coast.


Lol, the East side of the JFK bridge again? I figured somewhere around CC area.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

with the tide as high as it's been I will toss this guess out that it was caught in Oso bay behind A&m Corpus dorms.....I caught several in that size and weight in there in past years. Never in star season or once again was not entered....my PB was out of Oso in mid August she was long but thin. Not like the pig in this thread.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Roys doesn't have any bait tanks, maybe it was weighed in at port a or rockport


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

dirtdobber said:


> Roys doesn't have any bait tanks, maybe it was weighed in at port a or rockport


Must be Woodys at port a , I don't think seaworthy in Fulton has bait tanks either


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was poling the back lakes yesterday and the seagrass is much thicker than it has been in a long time. We saw 4 big trout over 26" and the biggest would probably be going to the scale if I could have gotten her to eat. Next days off. 
Nice fish!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Well heck we got some competition to beat nowâ€¦Congrats on that pig!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That chic's a beaut! Man........


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Nice Fish*

Great job cuz... Hope it holds up. Good story as well.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

What a GREAT fish!!! Gonna be tough to beat that one.


----------



## gordaboy050 (May 31, 2013)

*nice trout!!!*

Nice fish!!! I caught one last Tuesday that was 28 3/4 and was 8# 8oz. Should be on the board somewhere tomorrow. Then I saw the updated leaderboard and was blown away lol. Once again, nice fish, but I'm not runnin lol. i'll be out there strong, trying to compete this month before they get skinny lol. Good luck to all!!! and im not gonna end with the quote "tight lines" ugh I hate that phrase!!! lol. good day to all.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome fish. Anyone know what lure he caught it on?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Kevin's fish was bumped to second. Some really big fish are being brought in this year!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

9 lb 14 oz in the lead now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Killed a 28" plus for nothing? I guess my thread did no good. No way a sub 9# would win or have much of a chance at second or third! People have been catching 9 plus pound trout nearly daily lately. This STAR tournament is great but lots of fish get killed for nothing.
> Nice fish though! Get the popcorn ready.


http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177
See number 7 and 8 and read them at least twice. Quit reporting posts too. You make a lot of work for me and I am over it.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

LMAO!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Mont said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177
> See number 7 and 8 and read them at least twice. Quit reporting posts too. You make a lot of work for me and I am over it.


 :fireworks


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Break out the oil and corn meal. Slice thin and its like eating a 16" trout.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im killing a few Saturday, it's all good.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im killing a few Saturday, it's all good.


Great post!!!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Shrimpguts said:


> Great post!!!!!


Gripe, gripe & now he's gonna go kill them. I give up.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Mont said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177
> See number 7 and 8 and read them at least twice. Quit reporting posts too. You make a lot of work for me and I am over it.


LOL.....:rotfl:


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Rubberback said:


> Gripe, gripe & now he's gonna go kill them. I give up.


Smack is the man! super fisherman also.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Mont said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177
> See number 7 and 8 and read them at least twice. Quit reporting posts too. You make a lot of work for me and I am over it.


That was shall we say a well deserved smack....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Keep it coming guys, put me in my place. Where's BlkJck224 and Gilbert?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Keep it coming guys, put me in my place. Where's BlkJck224 and Gilbert?


Gilbert is cutting grass, & BlkJck224 is either fishing or working.  Your good people Mac, you just have to bite your tongue sometime like the rest of us. :cheers:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Keep it coming guys, put me in my place. Where's BlkJck224 and Gilbert?


Prolly out kickin the dog...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Mont said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177
> See number 7 and 8 and read them at least twice. Quit reporting posts too. You make a lot of work for me and I am over it.


Lmao


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Keep it coming guys, put me in my place. Where's BlkJck224 and Gilbert?


Why are you reporting so many post?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Butthurt?


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

spurgersalty said:


> Butthurt?


Not me i was just curious why he reported so many post.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Shrimpguts said:


> Not me i was just curious why he reported so many post.


Again, because HE'S butthurt, maybe?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Again, because HE'S butthurt, maybe?


There is now a BH club here at 2cool & my understanding is they are looking for a president.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lmao
Lol
Omg


----------

